

First weekly project: Looking for the next Andreessen Horowitz - kzhaouva
https://medium.com/@kevinzhao/looking-for-the-next-andreessen-horowitz-1047d91b2682

======
kzhaouva
Hi everyone, this is my first weekly project and I would love to get some
feedback from the HN community. Thanks!

~~~
pedalpete
I think this is a really interesting and fun read, I really like your writing
style.

What I'm not entirely sure of is why you are looking for the next A16Z? What
is the value of knowing who the next great VC firm is, unless you are able to
invest in the firms next fund, which most readers I suspect are not.

I like that you didn't try to force a conclusion, just stated your methods,
showed the data and what you'd gleaned from it.

I found the inclusion of T.Rowe Price to be an interesting one as they are a
name that I've never come across in the VC world.

It might be interesting in your follow-up to look at what stage VCs invested
in the unicorns, as many were late investments, as A16Z was in a few.

~~~
kzhaouva
Hi pedalpete, thank you so much for the feedback! Yeah, finding the next A16Z
was just for fun. And I agree with you that looking into unicorns would be a
great idea.

